# The Mouse



## am_hammy (Mar 6, 2015)

There once was a mouse
that poked out his head
of his tiny mouse home
After his babies went to bed

He would scurry about
fetching what food he could
And would chat with frogs
that sat on damp wood

The animals knew this mouse
Even the watchful hawk
who on occasion would swoop
down and join the mouse’s walk

Their talks were light
and their friendship easy
their bond made them happy
and not the least bit queasy

But soon winter had come
And food was hard to find
No more thistles or berries
Not even a small cheese rind

Now there was a quest
the mouse had to take
He gathered twigs and leaves
for a trap he would make

The trap was finished
Now the mouse would wait
to see what would come along
and  take the hidden bait

After some time had passed
He caught something real
It was time to go home
And prepare his babies’ meal

The mouse came home
the babies waiting to be fed
For it was not thistles or berries
But bits of the hawk instead


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 6, 2015)

I knew those damn mice were dodgy. 

I liked this. Sort of a dark Aesop fable, which I love. Would go down well with children, or as a short animation.

The moral I got was doing what ya gotta do to survive. Iunno if that's the intent, but there it is.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 6, 2015)

hammy--- this is so wonderful--that I would puuurrr, but I am afraid I would scare away your adorable mouse..,lol.. This is fabulous, you are quite a storyteller extraordinaire... You gave the mouse such attitude... Goliath beaten by a clever mouse. Nice flow, enchanting story--- brilliant delivery. job well done! Thank you for sharing your artistry with me... Peace always... Jul


----------



## rcallaci (Mar 7, 2015)

The Grim Brothers would be proud- you made a light breezy poem full of sweetness with a dark twist.  Exceptional! You got the fairy-tale touch . To say that I've become enchanted with this piece is an understatement- I would only hope that you would make a series of these darkly spiced poems. Like "Beauty and the Beholder"  these poems are for children of all ages...


my warmest
bob


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 7, 2015)

Our dear hammy could easily be a successful writer in many areas. Her ability to provoke and charm at the same time is very special.


----------



## escorial (Mar 7, 2015)

cool


----------



## am_hammy (Mar 7, 2015)

Aww thanks everyone <3 I appreciate the comments and reading! I've been getting better with my syllables 

And you know, I might just actually start a series. Certainly has a nice appeal to it.

Maybe I will! Thanks again for the responses and reads ^__^


----------



## jenthepen (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes, these would make a great series. Those dark little twists make them new and different. Keep them coming, hammy.


----------



## Carousel (Mar 8, 2015)

Don’t worry too much about counting syllables, read the poem out loud then if the rhythm sounds right it usually is. 

Sweet little mouse poem. Loved it.

Have you read Diary of a Church Mouse by John Betjeman? That’s pretty good too.


----------



## QDOS (Mar 8, 2015)

So not very nice, 
  These crafty mice, 
  The hawk a bad deal,
  [FONT=&Verdana]Now a Christmas meal.

QDOS
[/FONT]


----------



## am_hammy (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks Jen! I'm definitely going to be working on other stuff now! Many creatures and beings to speak about.

Carousel - The problem I have with the reading out loud is that I read it completely different in my head then others might, so sometimes it can be a problem, haha. I know what you mean though ^_^

QDOS - Thanks for your poetic response! I rather enjoyed that. Could be an idea for a nice little addition to the poem.

Thank you again everyone for the reads and the encouragement! ^_^ Be on the lookout for another one!


----------



## A_Jones (Mar 10, 2015)

I am sure it gave me all the feelings you wanted me to have. haha.  I am sad for the friendship and the mouse and the hardships and all that stuff haha.  I feel like it needs some work on the wording.  But over all a deep little poem!


----------

